# NHS Commissioning Board 'struggling to recruit'



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2012)

The health quango that will be tasked with spending a third of the NHS budget is struggling to recruit staff, it has admitted.

The NHS Commissioning Board made the admission in its ?risk register? of potential problems.
It warned: ?There is a risk that the NHS Commissiong Board may fail to populate its organisational structure by March 2013.?
This is when the NHS CB is supposed to become active.
As well as being directly responsible for some ?30 billion of spending a year, it will also oversee local clinical commissioning groups (CCGs), that are responsible for much of the remaining spend.
According to reports, a recent drive to find nine ?local team directors?, each on a salary of ?140,000, has so far failed to attract the right quality candidates.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ommissioning-Board-struggling-to-recruit.html


----------

